# Which sewing machine for retag ?



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

What machine would would you recommand to make the retag of tees ?

I want to do it myself, and need to have the same stitche as AA tees or fruit of the loom.

Thks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm not sure, but since it's just a regular stitch, it seems like most small embroidery machines would do the trick.

Hopefully another member with more sewing experience might be able to chime in and help


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

any cheep home machine that can do a straight stitch and a reverse straight stitch will hold a new tag sewn in fine


----------

